# Harness Question



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just posted another question about wearing collars, but I wanted to know if a step-in harness was a good idea. I'm not sure what kind she would need, but I've heard the step-in's are better. Here is the link to the one that I found and was wondering if anyone had any advice. 

Hip Doggie Pink Micro - Suede Step - in Harness - Dog Collars and Leashes at Hayneedle


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Collars are generally not advised for walking Maltese due to the risk of collapsing the trachea. Various types of harnesses are used among us. Most are a variation of the step-in. Different types work better on different dogs depending in size, hair type and length, whether or not the dog is a strong puller or by on the leash. 

I think it's great that you are researching so much! However, many of your questions are quite common and can be answered via using the "Search" function. I'd read through all the existing threads first to see of your questions can be answered, then start a new thread only if you cannot find your specific question. You will learn much more info this way. The search function is my favorite! Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I did a search. Most of the harness questions seem to be about seatbelt harnesses and/or comparing a collar to a harness. I already read that I can't use a collar, so I was trying to find the correct harness. 
I read that the silk ones were good to use to avoid matting, but didn't know if suede was a good idea and also if a step-in was ok.
My breeder said I could wait since she wasn't going to be ready right as a puppy anyway, but I am still trying to get the info so I know where to go.
I've been to several PetsMart stores and tbh, they don't really have as good of choices as I see online.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, I have this exact harness but in blue & I find the suede doesn't slip very well---I also have one in zebra which slips much better because it isn't suede---unfortunately both are too big for Lisi. She can get out of them. She is on the smaller side though. I am going to order another one that Crystal has that I am hoping will work safer for her. She gets out of most everything!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Anna, I have this exact harness but in blue & I find the suede doesn't slip very well---I also have one in zebra which slips much better because it isn't suede---unfortunately both are too big for Lisi. She can get out of them. She is on the smaller side though. I am going to order another one that Crystal has that I am hoping will work safer for her. She gets out of most everything!


Thanks so much! That's just what I needed to know. I'm so clueless about all this. Everything I read says that some harnesses aren't good for the hair, if it's grown, but I plan on keeping it short, so I don't know if it all applies to me. 
I will keep looking. Thanks again!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the one I am looking at:
Mesh EZ Wrap No Choke Harness
I am not sure which size I need as Lisi is between sizes but Crystal is great to give advice! I think I will order Kitzel one too.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I kinda like new threads on the same old  it keeps the forum alive and moving. My favorite harnesses are the susan lanci step in harnesses, the buddy belt is also pretty poular on the forum.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel can escape from the mesh harness. I've had the best luck with the step in harness. You can adjust it to get a good fit. 
Here's an example of one. They're in expensive, so I have several.

http://www.baxterboo.com/images/products/large/polkastripe-dot-ribbon-dog-harness-aqua-brown-1.jpg


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

For specific harness recommendations, I would recommend the Buddy belt harnesses; it seems impossible to wiggle out of if the correct size is used. It's a bit pricey but worth it-great quality, made in Canada, and adjustable. You can get a bunch of fun colors too. I also have the Puppia style harnesses and car harness that doubles as a walking harness. The car harness might be a good option for dual function and to save money until your pup gets to adult size. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is able to get her foot through the Puppia Harness---the foot holes are too large for her. I got a really cute one that I like in a small & she gets out of it through putting her paw in the neck part.
The buddy belt has a buckle which I find cumbersome---I prefer the snap in kind. How has that worked for you w/a normal buckle?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel can escape from the mesh harness. I've had the best luck with the step in harness. You can adjust it to get a good fit.
> Here's an example of one. They're in expensive, so I have several.
> 
> http://www.baxterboo.com/images/products/large/polkastripe-dot-ribbon-dog-harness-aqua-brown-1.jpg


Deborah, did you try the choke-free mesh step in harness? I would be very interested in your feed back on this particular one?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi is able to get her foot through the Puppia Harness---the foot holes are too large for her. I got a really cute one that I like in a small & she gets out of it through putting her paw in the neck part.
> The buddy belt has a buckle which I find cumbersome---I prefer the snap in kind. How has that worked for you w/a normal buckle?


That's what I'm wondering too. I need to be fast and snap the harness fast. I wonder how Laurel would be with me using the regular buckle???Violet would be fine, she lifts each leg up to step in the harness. It's like a wrestling match with Laurel!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, so far, it sounds like everyone has a different experience with harnesses. I imagine that I should wait until she's ready to be walked and it will just be a case of trial and error.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have already spent too much $$ on harnesses. Kitzi is easy, Lisi is a pain. Her size is odd & that makes it hard to correctly fit her. I want something easy---my life is too busy to fuss. So I will wait to find out if anyone has used the one I posted here & talk w/Crystal about sizing. I will post if I find something that works! Her face & neck are small but hey, lots of people here have dogs on the small size. Anybody? I don't want to spend a fortune!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I use a step in for all three of mine. Lily hates anything that slips over her head (messes up the "do"). They're so used to them now that they pick their feet up and let me put them on. I've found some cute ones at Petco, and we have a couple of boutiques in Atl. that carry really nice ones. I tend to keep a couple of spares in case of a latch break.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ladodd said:


> I use a step in for all three of mine. Lily hates anything that slips over her head (messes up the "do"). They're so used to them now that they pick their feet up and let me put them on. I've found some cute ones at Petco, and we have a couple of boutiques in Atl. that carry really nice ones. I tend to keep a couple of spares in case of a latch break.


What sizes are your babies?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi is able to get her foot through the Puppia Harness---the foot holes are too large for her. I got a really cute one that I like in a small & she gets out of it through putting her paw in the neck part.
> The buddy belt has a buckle which I find cumbersome---I prefer the snap in kind. How has that worked for you w/a normal buckle?



Sandi, I found the Buddy Belt actually quite easy to put on. Just put the legs through and buckle in like a belt. It takes the same amount of time as his other harnesses. (actually his Easy Rider Sport car harness takes the longest!). It is a soft leather and does not stretch out like some of the other cloth harness. 

I think you should try one on Lisi/Kitzel at HH- maybe a few members will bring theirs to sample!


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miro uses a Buddy Belt. Personally, I recommend the BB. It may be a bit more pricy compared to other harnesses on the market, but the quality is worth the extra $


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2 that can get out of any type of harness so i got them buddy belts and there is no way that they can get out of them. I have a total of 5 malts, 3 i use buddy belts for since 2 can get out of any harness and the other is in a puppy cut, the other two are in full coat and i don't have a problem with them getting out of their harness so i use silk step in's that i had made for them so their coat doesn't matt.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi is able to get her foot through the Puppia Harness---the foot holes are too large for her. I got a really cute one that I like in a small & she gets out of it through putting her paw in the neck part.
> The buddy belt has a buckle which I find cumbersome---I prefer the snap in kind. How has that worked for you w/a normal buckle?





hoaloha said:


> Sandi, I found the Buddy Belt actually quite easy to put on. Just put the legs through and buckle in like a belt. It takes the same amount of time as his other harnesses. (actually his Easy Rider Sport car harness takes the longest!). It is a soft leather and does not stretch out like some of the other cloth harness.
> 
> I think you should try one on Lisi/Kitzel at HH- maybe a few members will bring theirs to sample!


 
Sandi, the offer still stands, if you want i will send the size 2 buddy belt harness to HH for you to try for Lisi. They work really well with a houdini and i have two of them, i could also send up a size 3 buddy belt for you to try for Kitzi, especially if the one from Crystal doesn't seem to be escape proof. Just let me know. 

Here's a link to the BB, if you scroll to the bottom there is the sizing info unfortunately it wouldn't let me copy just that info. Buddy Belt Fancy Edition Leather Dog Harness


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, doesn't the BB have a regular buckle? I have trouble w/my fingers & buckling & unbuckling can be an issue for me---that is why I like the snap-in one better? Please let me know.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> For specific harness recommendations, I would recommend the Buddy belt harnesses; it seems impossible to wiggle out of if the correct size is used. It's a bit pricey but worth it-great quality, made in Canada, and adjustable. You can get a bunch of fun colors too. I also have the Puppia style harnesses and car harness that doubles as a walking harness. The car harness might be a good option for dual function and to save money until your pup gets to adult size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I also would recommend a Buddy Belt harness.

Buddy Belts Buddy Belt Harness

http://www.funnyfur.com/buddy-belts-dog-harnesses.aspx

Bailey has several of the Hip Doggie step ins and although they are cute, they just aren't that secure. he got one leg out while he was playing with a friend outside and scared the heck out of me.

Buddy Belts are pricey, but they are an investment. They last forever and are super secure.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I see the Buddy Belt and it says they are all leather. Is that the one I am supposed to be looking at? Is leather ok, because I thought it would cause matting. If not, would a leather collar be ok also???


----------

